
Introducing DNS Resolver, 1.1.1.1 (not a joke) - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/dns-resolver-1-1-1-1/
======
tqh
No mention of IP v6 at all in the post but luckily they did better on their
docs at [https://1.1.1.1/](https://1.1.1.1/) It is 2018, IP v4 isn't really
something you should use other than as a fallback.

"For IPv6: 2606:4700:4700::1111,2606:4700:4700::1001"

------
greenyoda
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727869)

------
vimda
Well. Time to reconfigure all my Meraki gear.

